# My Outback Mods



## mybad

Few mods i've done.

removed uncounter radio/cd and added a normal car stereo with ipod etc.
installed new speakers inside in ceiling.
added outdoor kitchen speakers
removed flap drawer and installed cutlery drawer.
15" trailer mags to match truck and new tires


----------



## mybad

Trailer attached to my Tacoma


----------



## cdawrld

Nice mods!


----------



## mybad

cdawrld said:


> Nice mods!


Thanks,lotsa work


----------



## Mslgeek44

Newbie, as another "Newbie" myself I've been thinking about adding some speakers in that spot. Previous owners replaced ceiling speakers so we're good to go there. Where did you tie into the existing wires? and how involved was it? Nice others mods, especially the tires. Looks sharp.


----------



## mybad

Mslgeek44 said:


> Newbie, as another "Newbie" myself I've been thinking about adding some speakers in that spot. Previous owners replaced ceiling speakers so we're good to go there. Where did you tie into the existing wires? and how involved was it? Nice others mods, especially the tires. Looks sharp.


when i put in the alpine stereo, i wired in new lines for all the speakers. the ones going to the overhead speakers inside are 1 channel factory(wired in series). So i opened the overhead fan to give access the roof panel areas. picked up bulk speaker wire from home depot and set out on my quest. ran a seperate line to each speaker. the out door kitchen speakers run from the cabnet above sink(there is a factory conduit there)through the ceiling down behind the back of the fridge. then into a hole i put into the under cabnets. i used some scoche spacers from visions and an under counter mount for the deck, also from visions. had to paint it white with krylon fusion gloss white paint. the spacer was needed to clear the back of the stove. the alpine speakers where too deep. everything took approx 1 full day to complete but i take my time, estetics are important to me.

Good luck and hope to see some pics from yours.


----------



## racephan

Hi! Im new to the site. I just picked up a 2004 28RSS. I noticed the original radio was replaced with a plug in type that does not work now. When I pulled the plug in type out, there are wires for the old radio tucked up there.. I would like to hook up a new radio that will utilize the existing wires. There are 4 wires. (2)wires are very thin and (2) wires are thicker type. And there is one all black wire that appears to be a antenna. Can someone help me understand how to connect those 4 wires to a new radio? The thin ones are red and blk/red. the thicker ones are white and orange/white.
Thanks so much for any help!
George


----------



## CaptFX4

racephan said:


> Hi! Im new to the site. I just picked up a 2004 28RSS. I noticed the original radio was replaced with a plug in type that does not work now. When I pulled the plug in type out, there are wires for the old radio tucked up there.. I would like to hook up a new radio that will utilize the existing wires. There are 4 wires. (2)wires are very thin and (2) wires are thicker type. And there is one all black wire that appears to be a antenna. Can someone help me understand how to connect those 4 wires to a new radio? The thin ones are red and blk/red. the thicker ones are white and orange/white.
> Thanks so much for any help!
> George


 I'd say red is power, blk/red is ground maybe the all black is (depending on size) and the others are for each speaker. Can you post a pic of the wires? May give others a better idea of what your working with. If you can, start a new thread asking your specific question so we don't bury it in this one and may help others to find it easier.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

GREAT idea on the "flap door" to cutlery drawer mod!
I promised myself I was going to look into this same mod before before our next trip.
Can you post some details on how you accomplished the changeover?


----------



## mybad

Lofty Dreams said:


> GREAT idea on the "flap door" to cutlery drawer mod!
> I promised myself I was going to look into this same mod before before our next trip.
> Can you post some details on how you accomplished the changeover?


I pulled the flap drawer off, purchased a drawer kit with the slide in's from a cabinet shop. home depot etc has them too. mounted the drawer kit flush on the face. installed the slides in the opening. a little adjustment was required till the drawer slid in properly. added a bulldog catch to keep it closed , wala. a drawer.

Mybad...


----------



## mybad

racephan said:


> Hi! Im new to the site. I just picked up a 2004 28RSS. I noticed the original radio was replaced with a plug in type that does not work now. When I pulled the plug in type out, there are wires for the old radio tucked up there.. I would like to hook up a new radio that will utilize the existing wires. There are 4 wires. (2)wires are very thin and (2) wires are thicker type. And there is one all black wire that appears to be a antenna. Can someone help me understand how to connect those 4 wires to a new radio? The thin ones are red and blk/red. the thicker ones are white and orange/white.
> Thanks so much for any help!
> George


if I remember right the white and white/orange are the power and ground. I would have to pull down the radio to confirm exactly which is which. also remember with a trailer the power and grounds don't use the same color coding as 12v dc car stuff. like black and red so the guys comment above is wrong.


----------



## Ccaveny28

How well does that Tacoma pull that trailer? I've been looking at them. What motor etc does it have?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek

Nice mods! It'd be neat to see details of each one separately. I like the drawer idea, we have a similar spot that's blanked out but could actually install a drawer there. I might borrow that mod!


----------

